# Hugs and Kisses (letter endings)



## Pinecone222

How would I say "Hugs and Kisses" to a dear friend?


----------



## zăpadă

Hi , my trial 


" Îmbrăţişari şi sărutări ."​


----------



## danylor

Imbrăţişări is effectivelly hugs, but for kisses in romanian we are 2 words. 

„Pupături„ it a little kiss, but „săruturi„ it used most for a deep kiss. 
After that your sentence is fonction of your relationship.


 I thing you can say : 
Te pup şi te îmbrăţişez !

Or,
Te sărut şi te îmbrăţişez !


----------



## Arrakis

"pupături" is usually used to describe a superficial kiss or a child's kiss, or a delicate kiss.
Hugs and kisses is an expression used mostly in letters/messages, to express love/affection, right? That being said, you can use some other romanian greetings: 
"Cu dragoste, [your name here]"= Love, [your name here]
"The pup dulce= Sweet kisses ( corny as hell if you ask me, but some people like it)


----------



## Hitchhiker

The first letter I saw in Romanian to a friend was signed with what was translated to me as "I love you". In English this sounds too strong for the sort of letter it was but in English we do sign just "Love" which isn't as strong or personal as "I love you" in English.


----------



## Trisia

It would be interesting to know what the phrase actually was. I can't think of a standard one that I would translate as "I love you". We do sign off by saying "Cu drag, [name]" which would be roughly "[with] love, ..."


----------



## Hitchhiker

Yes it may not have been a perfect translation. The Romanian that told me how it was signed was an engineering student.


----------



## ManPaisa

Hitchhiker said:


> Yes it may not have been a perfect translation. The Romanian that told me how it was signed was an engineering student.[/QUOTE]
> 
> It should have been perfect, then.


----------

